#ubuntu-meeting-2 2015-03-03
<mdeslaur> geez, I'm confused about the time again
<pitti> ah, je ne suis plus seul :)
<pitti> infinity sends his apology, he was working late
<mdeslaur> but but but...isn't it 16:00 london time at the moment?
<pitti> slangasek and stgraber are probably stuck in the snappy standup
<pitti> no idea about kees
<cyphermox> yes, you're an hour early I think
<pitti> and the agenda is empty, except for some mailing list posts
<slangasek> pitti: not according to my calendar, which says it's in an hour
<slangasek> (this meeting)
<mdeslaur> right, I think it's in an hour also
<pitti> oh? ok, sorry
<mdeslaur> \o
 * slangasek waves
<pitti> o/
<pitti> infinity sent his apologies on IRC this morning, he was working late
<pitti> (not that we'd have much of an agenda..)
<mdeslaur> hi kees
<kees> is meeting time?
<kees> hola
<kees> or did I miss it?
<pitti> kees: hey! it's now
<kees> ok, whew :)
<pitti> well, no actual topics and no chair, but if you have anything to discuss, shoot?
<kees> i've got nothing :)
<kees> easy meeting
<slangasek> so does someone want to grab stgraber afterwards and have him write up the null minutes?
<kees> heh
<pitti> nothing from me either, FTR
<pitti> I think we have some lose ends on the ML (maas on precise, and perhaps the docker SRUs), but I don't see anything else
<mdeslaur> I don't have anything either. Awaiting the response to your maas reply
<pitti> ok, so let's call it a wrap then :)
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> thanks, folks
<mdeslaur> thanks everyone
